# Another rep adjustment.



## Chris (Jun 30, 2008)

*NOBODY HAS LOST ANY REP.*

That said, the new values:

Dark Green: 500
Light Green: 1,500
Gold: 10,000


----------



## Makelele (Jun 30, 2008)

Always when I get close to gaining a third light green bar, you adjust the levels so that I just have 1 left.


----------



## Desecrated (Jun 30, 2008)

I actually like this.


----------



## sakeido (Jun 30, 2008)

this is the second I have had, and lost a gold bar  blast! foiled again!


----------



## Abhorred (Jun 30, 2008)

BRB, preparing sacrifices for gold.


----------



## Groff (Jun 30, 2008)

Just noticed.


----------



## Zak1233 (Jun 30, 2008)

how does this rep work ?? god im a noob


----------



## Regor (Jun 30, 2008)

?: Why does the rep bar system need modifications?


----------



## Groff (Jun 30, 2008)

Regor said:


> ?: Why does the rep bar system need modifications?



Look at Noodles' rep bar, instead of having 1000 yellow bars, he now only has a few.

Makes things look cleaner.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## ohio_eric (Jun 30, 2008)

Zak1233 said:


> how does this rep work ?? god im a noob



See the little scale off to the left? When someone clicks on that they can give either positive or negative rep depending on what they think you deserve. Also you get rep points when people that threads that you start.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 30, 2008)

ohio_eric said:


> See the little scale off to the left? When someone clicks on that they can give either positive or negative rep depending on what they think you deserve. Also you get rep points when people that threads that you start.



And it matters more than anything in the world. From now on your life finally has meaning. 

You must get as much rep as you can at all costs.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## Rick (Jun 30, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> And it matters more than anything in the world. From now on your life finally has meaning.
> 
> You must get as much rep as you can at all costs.



Why do you think I'm on here?


----------



## playstopause (Jun 30, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> And it matters more than anything in the world. From now on your life finally has meaning.
> 
> You must get as much rep as you can at all costs.



Stitch now owns your soul?


----------



## Desecrated (Jun 30, 2008)

HAUCH said:


> This rep stuff is serious bidness eh?



It's our legacy to our children's children.


----------



## Buzz762 (Jun 30, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> And it matters more than anything in the world. From now on your life finally has meaning.
> 
> You must get as much rep as you can at all costs.





We all know the size of your rep bar is directly related to the size of your penis.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 30, 2008)

Buzz762 said:


> We all know the size of your rep bar is directly related to the size of your penis.



Which means that mine's bigger


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 30, 2008)

aha! I had seen the "2nd story" bars and wondered what they were


----------



## OzzyC (Jun 30, 2008)

Buzz762 said:


> We all know the size of your rep bar is directly related to the size of your penis.



Chris, though, being the Adminishredder, is the exception.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## Rick (Jun 30, 2008)

Buzz762 said:


> We all know the size of your rep bar is directly related to the size of your penis.



Which means Noodles, the board's shortest member, has the board's biggest member. 

Is he related to Verne Troyer?


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 30, 2008)

Fuckin midget on a tripod....


----------



## Rick (Jun 30, 2008)

^Like in AP3.


----------



## Chris (Jun 30, 2008)

OzzyC said:


> Chris, though, being the Adminishredder, is the exception.


----------



## noodles (Jul 1, 2008)

Rick said:


> Which means Noodles, the board's shortest member, has the board's biggest member.


----------



## djpharoah (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## progmetaldan (Jul 1, 2008)

needz Moar REPZ!!!11!!


----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 1, 2008)

Rick said:


> Which means Noodles, the board's shortest member, has the board's biggest member.



well, he's _up_ there....


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jul 1, 2008)

No idea how much rep I even have, hence posting to see if the ugly yellow things have gone


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jul 1, 2008)

Yes! I am fully green again


----------



## Matt Crooks (Jul 1, 2008)

7 Dying Trees said:


> Yes! I am fully green again



I just gave you rep to see if you would go yellow again.... no luck!


----------



## Mr. S (Jul 1, 2008)

Buzz762 said:


> We all know the size of your rep bar is directly related to the size of your penis.



using this logic does that mean metalken has a huge vagina? 

negative rep and all...

[action= Mr. S] hopes he doesn't get banned for saying that [/action]


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Jul 1, 2008)

I'll never have gold again!! NOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## El Caco (Jul 2, 2008)

I still want mine all black.


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 2, 2008)

I want mine white

[action=Desecrated]comes from a land of ice and snow![/action]


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Jul 2, 2008)

I have 10,840 and no gold


----------



## playstopause (Jul 2, 2008)

LordOVchaoS said:


> I have 10,840 and no gold



The gold unit itself is worth 10 000... So you need to have over 20k. They all add up (contrary to beeing some kind of milestones).


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks boss


----------



## DelfinoPie (Jul 2, 2008)

Mr. S said:


> using this logic does that mean metalken has a huge vagina?
> 
> negative rep and all...
> 
> [action= Mr. S] hopes he doesn't get banned for saying that [/action]





Aaaaaah, good stuff


----------



## Shawn (Jul 2, 2008)

Still have gold.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jul 2, 2008)

what was the old system?


----------



## Trespass (Jul 5, 2008)

Yes, looks better


----------



## Xtremevillan (Jul 24, 2008)

2947 point(s) total is what I have. Is this correct?


----------



## Luvuvibanez (Jul 24, 2008)

I give up


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 24, 2008)

Xtremevillan said:


> 2947 point(s) total is what I have. Is this correct?


----------



## msherman (Jul 25, 2008)

black bars are more Wait....did I just say that?


----------



## Xtremevillan (Jul 25, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


>



I was wondering why I had only green bars.


----------



## Celiak (Jul 26, 2008)

My rep sucks... Therefor I must suck... ah well...


----------



## Popsyche (Jul 26, 2008)

Celiak said:


> My rep sucks... Therefor I must suck... ah well...



Don't be a N000000000000b! You will earn the vast respect of your internet peers by your charm, wit, and general contributions to the good of the order. You shall be rewarded for damn near anything good that you do. So.... go forth and terrorize!


----------



## El Caco (Jul 26, 2008)

Did you mean


----------



## Popsyche (Jul 26, 2008)

s7eve said:


> Did you mean



whoops!


----------

